# Blue Green Algae Remover



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dont know if anyones heard of this . I found out about it over at the planted tank. It kills all kind if algae safe for fish plants and shrimp. The guys that have used it say it works great even kills BBA. I just ordered some so Ill let you know how it works.You can order it at Mops.ca Ps Eric you were right it is BBa when I seen it on moss it looks different then on plants I wonder why my plants dont have it though.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What is the product called?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> What is the product called?


Same as the title heres a pic


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a strong sneaking suspicion that this is just erythromycin repackaged into a fancy box.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

That could be how much is erythomycin.and where do you get it. Thanks Pat


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

you can also get it at big al's http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...=Blue+Green+Algae+Remover&queryType=0&offset=

I think I will get some this weekend


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

_Green_ said:


> you can also get it at big al's http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...=Blue+Green+Algae+Remover&queryType=0&offset=
> 
> I think I will get some this weekend


It was only 10.95 or something but I had to pay shipping think it was about 16.00 total didnt know Als had it. If you use it this weekend let me know how it works. Kind of leary using it with shrimp. Do you have shrimp.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

named BGA...yet kills all sorts of algae eh?

I find that hard to believe. The only thing that will really "kill" BGA would be an antibiotic, and that wouldn't touch BBA or any other "real" algae.

It is likely ethromycin.

People are always looking for the "quick fix" - using this stuff, or anything like it, is not solving anything. The more shit you put in your tank, the more problems you will have - guaranteed. I don't care how "safe" something is.

The only thing I ever dump in my tanks is seachem prime and ferts.


----------

